# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si të krijoj një skedar tekst nga Java Applet?

## snoop

tung,
a ka mundesi me me tregu dikush se a asht e mundshme me shkrujt tekst prej nje java-appleti ne nje tekstfile (.txt) lokale dhe disa hapa se si mund ta realizoj.
une e kam kry kete problem me java-application po tash po me duhet ne applet sepse dua ta perdori edhe ne html-site e deri tash nuk munda ta gjej se si funksionon.
une desha me pare ta perdori javascript per me shkru ne .txt file sepse me duket me e leht per implementim ne html, po ndegjova se me JS nuk asht e mundshme me shkru ne txt-files.  :i ngrysur: 

flm per qdo pergjegjje...

----------


## Username

shikoje kete faqen
http://www.captain.at/programming/java/

----------


## Dr Rieux

Applet-it normalisht nuk i lejohet qe te manipuloje burimet e kompjuterit prej nga thirret. Ketu futet dhe shkrimi ne nje skedar. Per ta kaluar kete problem ke dy mundesi: 
1. Applet-in duhet ta besh signed (perdor jarsigner ne jdk-ne standarte) 
2. Me pak e pelqyeshme: ne cdo klient ku duhet te punoje appleti duhet te modifikosh skedarin java.policy qe ti japesh leje per te shkruar ne dosjen qe kerkon ti.

Dhe sigurisht kodin qe shkruan ne skedar.

Pak me vonese po mbase te hyn akome ne pune.

----------

